# contest



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

I would do it...but i ain't good at running stuff lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll run it if you want.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I could help. Ive been trying to get a chance to run a contest for months.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> I could help. Ive been trying to get a chance to run a contest for months.


Me and Corpralbarn could run it.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok so we could run Manufatuer teams and figure up points for a animal.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok Corpral I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Only problem with going by teams by brand is that more people might shoot brand A than brand B.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Only problem with going by teams by brand is that more people might shoot brand A than brand B.


Well if that happens I would be happy to fill in for whatever team.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

But that desent mean that they are the best team.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> But that desent mean that they are the best team.


Still means they have the better chance of winning


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i think yall should do it by region like south, midwest, west, and east


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

not a bad idea...getting points for shooting everything. 
I deserve points for the 1000000's of birds I shoot


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Blood said:


> not a bad idea...getting points for shooting everything.
> I deserve points for the 1000000's of birds I shoot


:elf_moon:


----------

